# Heading Back to the lease



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

heading back to the woods this weekend. Haven't gotten to go in the last 2 weeks. Hoping our pigs are back. Shot one out of the group with the bow and they disappeared on us. They have had 2 weeks to relax and hopefully come back. I decided to go ahead buy a set of rages. gonna give them a try to see if we cant get a better blood trail from them.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hope you get one of them this weekend. I too haven't been able to bow hunt this season except 1 time b/c of a severe sickness that I have been batteling since June. Looks like I might be over it and I am so ready to hit the stand. I will be there this Saturday morning early. Hope a shooter deer or some pigs come out for me too.

BTW, where do you hunt? I hunt north of Anahuac and south of Liberty on 3,000 acres. It is nice b/c it is only 30 minutes from my house.

Anyway, good luck!!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

we hunt outside of nacogdoches. its 2.5 hours driveway to driveway. I wish it was 30 minutes.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

You'll like the Rage. Did you get the 2 blade or three? Also, before you shoot make sure the blades are locked in.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i got the 2 blade. Everything i read said the 2 was the way to go. Much bigger cutting area


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

You'll be amazed at the damage. The blades pop out really easy so just make sure they're locked in before the shot. Good luck, I hope you stick one.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks. is was looking at them on the way back from academy today. i saw what you mean. I made sure each was locked and then shook the **** out of them to make sure the didnt open.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Started using them this year, I shot this one opening morning of bow season.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats a good hole. Is that the entry or exit?


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Entry


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

well hopefully i get a chance to make one this weekend.


----------

